# Cuban ain't the only Maverick who can talk...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

...about the Mavericks recent problems:

Link 



> "From top to bottom, we haven't been on the same page this year," said Nowitzki, who had 25 points but fouled out on a questionable call in the fourth quarter. "The owner and coach have problems and we've had players pouting when they come out of games and not buying into Nellie's system. We have to change something if we want to do anything in the playoffs."


I personally think its a good thing that someone has decided to step up, and at least acknowledge that they're underachieving. None of the core members of the team usually have anything to say, but maybe, hopefully this will light a fire inside. A burning mansion-type fire, because we're going to need to do something different in the playoffs.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

It's about time. Put me in your new fan club dre...again


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If you were a player would you buy into Nellie's system? He doesn't preach defense and he likes to play "smallball." Dirk, Fin,and Nash buy it becaue it has worked in the past but not anymore. If most of last year's team had stayed together this wouldn't be a problem. That's just my opinion though.

This team's problems is a combination of coaching style and too many trades. I don't agree with "smallball." When that lineup is on the floor it's torture. When Nelson does play his bigs, it doesn't matter because the team still can't defend. This team is capable of winning games, and has had enough time to click. I didn't expect them to play perfect basketball but I did expect everyone to be on the same page and be able to beat below .500 teams.


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

It just goes to show that DEFENSE wins basketball games ya'll.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Offense is the best defense.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trip</b>!
> Offense is the best defense.


I think the same way, but it doesn't work like that most of the time.

To win you have to put up more points then the opposition, but to win you also need to play adequate defense at least.

Here's a suggestion, why not try man to man defense, since the zone is OBVIOUSLY NOT working. It wouldn't hurt to try it. Then again, best thing to do is to get Dick Harter, because where Harter goes a team with no defensive skills will be able to play it at least decently.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I say we smoke teams early then put in the d-guys like Eduardo, Howard, and Daniels once they even think about going on a run themselves. 

Beats letting Dirk get 6 fouls trying to play D....


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> Here's a suggestion, why not try man to man defense, since the zone is OBVIOUSLY NOT working. It wouldn't hurt to try it. Then again, best thing to do is to get Dick Harter, because where Harter goes a team with no defensive skills will be able to play it at least decently.


They do play man to man, but they play mostly zone. If they play man to man, it only shows off their inability to defend inside as the whole team becomes a jumbled mess, moreso than their zone defense, because at least then, they can somewhat clog up the paint. What they need to do is put Bradley in the post because at least he is somewhat of a presence as opposed to Dirk starting at center, because at least with Bradley in there, people can at least be a little intimidated seeing as Bradley blocks shots rather than pick up fouls. In all honesty, they need to place Dirk at the 3 position more often (or at least the 4), seeing as he isnt a post player. Hes a perimeter player that can post up, rather than the other way around as most natural centers are.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> They do play man to man, but they play mostly zone. If they play man to man, it only shows off their inability to defend inside as the whole team becomes a jumbled mess, moreso than their zone defense, because at least then, they can somewhat clog up the paint. What they need to do is put Bradley in the post because at least he is somewhat of a presence as opposed to Dirk starting at center, because at least with Bradley in there, people can at least be a little intimidated seeing as Bradley blocks shots rather than pick up fouls. In all honesty, they need to place Dirk at the 3 position more often (or at least the 4), seeing as he isnt a post player. Hes a perimeter player that can post up, rather than the other way around as most natural centers are.


Good post. I don' t think Dirk is used properly. When the team needs to go big Nellie goes to the smallball plan and puts Dirk or even Najera at center. I hate that Bradley or even Fortson don't play more.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Put Dirk at 3 and Jamison at 4. What is so hard about that?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> I say we smoke teams early then put in the d-guys like Eduardo, Howard, and Daniels once they even think about going on a run themselves.
> 
> Beats letting Dirk get 6 fouls trying to play D....


Hey that worked today scroring 126 
I'm glad that Howard and Daniels are comin on at the right time and i wish we play Jamison more too


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey that worked today scroring 126
> I'm glad that Howard and Daniels are comin on at the right time and i wish we play Jamison more too


See... it took Nelly how long to figure that out? 

Watch how good the KVBL Mavs do next year. I'll be in office the whole year this time, not just then 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Playing man-to-man defense isn't going to help much in Dallas' defensive cause either. It's pretty pathetic watching Dallas _try_ to play defense. IMO, Dallas should play Bradley more in the middle of the zone, being so tall he adds quite a defensive presence to this otherwise severely lacking in defense team.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

they should start...

Pg - Nash
Sg - Finley
Sf - Howard
Pf - Dirk
C - Bradley

I really can't see the point of starting Walker when Nellie is cutting down on his minutes. They should just let him off the bench, because even when he starts, he gets benched pretty early and doesnt see that much action compared to the other starters. I dont see any reason for not starting Bradley as the center. Despite being a big 7 foot german, Dirk is a finese player, and, with the exception of his size, is entirely unfit for a center except for a team that struggles so much at defending the interior. Also, something I noticed is that Dirk doesnt always settle for the best shot. Too many times have I seen him get the ball on the break and about 15 feet away from the basket, instead of taking it all the way, just pull up for a quick jumper while a defender is right in his face.


----------

